
Code Quality - gkya
http://xkcd.com/1513/
======
nickysielicki
I sincerely doubt that being self-taught has anything to do with how well
clean your code style is.

------
NicoJuicy
My self thaught code is prettier then my work code ( deadlines @work,
perfectionism at home)

~~~
gkya
Are you equating «self-taught» with pet/personal projects here? Self-taught is
as in «not learnt coding in a university».

------
MichaelCrawford
DECSYSTEM 10 BASIC didn't have much need for spaces:

20LETX=2*Y

Just sayin...

